# Single action or double action?



## mrcanada (Nov 8, 2011)

Again, being new to the whole handgun hobbie, I was looking for some general insight on single action vs double action revolvers? I personally see no appeal to the single.Where would it be used vs a double action? Just curious. Thanks.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

You haven't said what you intend to be shooting at.

For personal defense, against man or beast, a double action makes the most sense...IF you intend to practice with it in double-action mode. Most of the folks who buy a DA revolver do most of their practice in SA mode, which doesn't really make sense to me. If, like most folks tend to do, you will quit practicing in DA mode because you aren't as accurate, just save some money and buy an SA Ruger - they, too, are great revolvers.


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

amen!
plus either your trigger finger will get wore out from the heavy trigger pull of the da revolver, or your thumb will get chewed raw from the preferations of the hammer. give and take. sa is more for targeting da is more for defensive. practice both, da is fun if you can figure out the stages on your gun without a surprise fire.


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

both my revolvers are rugers and i love them, 1 blackhawk 357mag w/6 1/2" barrel, 2 gp100 357mag w/4" barrel. those 357s are beasts!


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

if you watch a cowboy action shooting video on youtube you can see how to shoot the single action as quickly as a double action
for concealed carry - get a double action over the single action
for home, hunting and target range the single actions are a lot of fun


----------

